# Ugliest Piranha?



## Tyrone5797 (Aug 25, 2007)

Just curious as to what piranha people think is the ugliest? As in the least nicest to look at. you always see favourite piranha threads so i thought id be original









I gotta go with the scapularis...i admit iv never seen one in front of me but iv seen a lot of pics and theyre not very pretty things IMO

What do you guys think is the ugliest piranha???


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Tyrone5797 said:


> Just curious as to what piranha people think is the ugliest? As in the least nicest to look at. you always see favourite piranha threads so i thought id be original
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dont think there are any ugly piranahs becasue i have seen beast piranha species (that arnt may favourtite species) that were stunning. I like some species more then others, but id take any species i can get. Hastus doesnt look amazing (however ive only seen limited pics) but id get it just for its rarity and im sure it would look sweeet in person.


----------



## VRM (Jan 9, 2007)

my wife?


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

I personally think most piranhas are ugly. I like ugly, mean, nasty looking fish w/ teeth. There really isn't anything "pretty" about them. If I wanted a pretty fish I would go saltwater LOL. Don't get me wrong, I love Piranhas, but most are really nothing fancy to look at especially when grown. Just an opinion!


----------



## Tyrone5797 (Aug 25, 2007)

Yeh cobrafox your right mate. They're all ugly in there own way. They're not really "pretty" fish although i think some are easier on the eye that others. Manuelis for example are about as "pretty" as piranhas get IMO. Nice colouration and cool to watch


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

Maybe reds? to me they look pretty plain compared to other pygos or serras. That's just me though.


----------



## boiler149 (Oct 31, 2007)

umm none..


----------



## rhomkeeper (Mar 31, 2008)

Tyrone5797 said:


> Just curious as to what piranha people think is the ugliest? As in the least nicest to look at. you always see favourite piranha threads so i thought id be original
> 
> 
> 
> ...


there is no such thing as an ugly piranha


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

If you consder Dents to be piranhas, then they take the cake.


----------



## Sanjo Eel (Aug 21, 2008)

I would have to say old reds are pretty ugly, but it's a good ugly.....


----------



## sprfunk (Dec 22, 2005)

I think they are all good looking.


----------



## PYRO ZOOTS (Aug 23, 2008)

VRM said:


> my wife?


LMAOOOOOO


----------



## VRM (Jan 9, 2007)

PYRO ZOOTS said:


> my wife?


LMAOOOOOO
[/quote]

i had to say that she is making me work on the house!!!







as far as ugly goes all fish are ugly... some just look less ugly than others.theY do look awsome ,cool or damn that is a nasty fish.


----------



## baddfish (Feb 7, 2003)

cobrafox46 said:


> I personally think most piranhas are ugly. I like ugly, mean, nasty looking fish w/ teeth. There really isn't anything "pretty" about them. If I wanted a pretty fish I would go saltwater LOL. Don't get me wrong, I love Piranhas, but most are really nothing fancy to look at especially when grown. Just an opinion!


I concur. So damn ugly they're BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Tyrone5797 (Aug 25, 2007)

When i say ugly i dont mean it in a bad way...i actually prefer the ugly mean looking fish...i think my rhom is ugly but at the same time its great to look at...i was just wondering what other people thought


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Tyrone5797 said:


> When i say ugly i dont mean it in a bad way...i actually prefer the ugly mean looking fish...i think my rhom is ugly but at the same time its great to look at...i was just wondering what other people thought


I think the same thing bro!! Ugly fish look great in a different way. My girl gets on me all the time about my ugly fish LOL! She does however think my Mac is pretty??? She hates my Snakes though LOL!


----------



## Tyrone5797 (Aug 25, 2007)

i dont blame her on the snake thing


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm personally not a fan of elongs but I can't say that they're ugly, it's just a look that I'm not crazy about.


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Tyrone5797 said:


> i dont blame her on the snake thing


Not the slithering reptile snakes, the swimming/crawling fish snakes in your sig!


----------



## Tyrone5797 (Aug 25, 2007)

Oh cool! You cant beat a snakehead when it comes to ugly mean aggression!


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

I really cant say I dont like any fish. Ok well there are prolly a couple that are ugly but for the most part, they all are interesting to look at for me.


----------



## Bones82 (Sep 15, 2008)

Ja said:


> I'm personally not a fan of elongs but I can't say that they're ugly, it's just a look that I'm not crazy about.


Ugly?


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

i had some people over one night, after a complete sh*t show at the bar and this girl i know, said she never knew piranhas were sparkly, she thought they were green and brown...i thought it was funny


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Bones82 said:


> I'm personally not a fan of elongs but I can't say that they're ugly, it's just a look that I'm not crazy about.


Ugly?
[/quote]
And your point is?


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

I think piranhas are ugly in a graceful way like Ferrari Enzo's, Lotus Elise's, or a flat-top Pete. They're a purpose built machine of nature.

Sometimes the function of the object can be sexy too.


----------



## Bones82 (Sep 15, 2008)

Ja said:


> I'm personally not a fan of elongs but I can't say that they're ugly, it's just a look that I'm not crazy about.


Ugly?
[/quote]
And your point is?
[/quote]

My point is I have no point buddy!


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Bones82 said:


> I'm personally not a fan of elongs but I can't say that they're ugly, it's just a look that I'm not crazy about.


Ugly?
[/quote]
And your point is?
[/quote]

My point is I have no point buddy!
[/quote]
Well all as I know I never said anything about elongs being ugly.


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

Scapularis.....def ugly.


----------



## STUD (Jan 27, 2005)

I think Large Rhoms (15+") are quite ugly creatures, but them being so ugly is what makes them beautiful at the same time. Adult pygos are ugly in that same sense when they hit 12+" and they're head splits like it's about to separate and burst from being so massive. I have a 13 1/2" Caribe and it looks like he has a booty on top of his head lol. For the same reason I think he's ugly is the same reason I love his look. Just my thoughts!


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Serralatus is kinda ho-hum.


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

Taxidermied Maculatus.....Phunk Ugly


----------



## xos (Dec 1, 2007)

who you callin' ugly?


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

serrulatus


----------



## caribad (Jul 27, 2008)

Stud, saying your Caribe looked like it has a booty on it's head made me roll on the floor







Don't know if I'll ever look at a big Pygo the same way again.....dang Stud


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

To me, Wimples are ugly.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

gross gurke old ass lol


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

im not a big fan of Brandtii, but Pygolover (tommy) has one that is awesome looking. 
i didnt like Manueli for a while but some guys have them on here that have changed my mind.


----------



## RyeTour (Nov 27, 2008)

cobrafox46 said:


> When i say ugly i dont mean it in a bad way...i actually prefer the ugly mean looking fish...i think my rhom is ugly but at the same time its great to look at...i was just wondering what other people thought


I think the same thing bro!! Ugly fish look great in a different way. My girl gets on me all the time about my ugly fish LOL! She does however think my Mac is pretty??? She hates my Snakes though LOL!
[/quote]

hahah, not my girlfriend... i got her trained pretty good, she loves the salamanders, she even brought them to class to show her students...and when it comes to the piranhas, she ges pretty choked if i feed them when she is not around. i havent had the chance to get my RBP's to full size yet, but i think that they look pretty damn good when they are small.


----------

